# Spotting Scope, do I need one?



## Boly (Sep 23, 2008)

I have been thinking about getting a spotting scope for archery hunting this year. I use my binoculars alot, but I have been wondering if a spotting scope would help me at all. I would appreciate hearing your opinions. I don't pick up a rifle but if I do it is a muzzleloader.
Thanks :?:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I would say it is a necessity in all aspects of big game hunting. I even use mine to spot pheasants on the edges of fields. :mrgreen: Gotta love utah pheasant hunting!


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

I would say yes. And there are some awsome scopes out there for a pretty decent price. I just got a Vortex Nomad it is fairly light weight and small for packing.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

A couple thoughts. I have mainly hunted an area where a spotting scope is not really neccessary. Let me explain. This area is in the uintas and is heavily forested. The few places that a high magnification scope would be of use are all very well known meaning EVERYONE and their dog stops on these spots and pulls out their binos, scopes etc and glasses the spots where they can see. I have done just that and have NEVER seen a thing like this. I can only recall in the ten years hunting there one or two times that the people I hunt with have done so. NOONE in my camp has killed a deer or elk this way. NOW I have hunted in areas that a spotting scope would be really nice for Putting antlers on animals without walking a long way across really rough terrain. SO if you hunt where you can see a long way or there are hills that other people may not glass and a scope would be a n advantage then by all means get one. I think I will this year cause I am not going back to that place...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

If you are particualar on what you shoot, then you best be getting one, and a GOOD one if you are very particular.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> If you are particualar on what you shoot, then you best be getting one, and a GOOD one if you are very particular.


+1

You'll also find the older you get the more you'll like letting your eyes do the work of finding the game


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

yes. Then you don't wast your time chasing down does because you can't tell in your bino if it a buck or doe. I have learn the hard way.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> yes. Then you don't wast your time chasing down does because you can't tell in your bino if it a buck or doe.


a big ole +1 on that.

they are getting cheaper everyday, go into the bargain cave down at cabela's some time, i got a heck of a deal on a leopold, it works great!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

If you're getting one, get quality, otherwise don't waste your money and just use your binos. I have one... its heavy, isn't as high quality as my binos and basically totally defeats the purpose of having a scope. I can't see anything through the scope that I couldn't see through my binoculars. Of course, like Elk22 said... it comes down to how picky you are. If you can get close enough, you don't need a scope to pick out antlers and I'm not picky so it doesn't take much to convince me to try and sneak on something. 8)


----------



## Razkul99 (Oct 29, 2009)

I have used a Zeiss Diascope of the 65mm variety and it has worked and packed well over the past several years. If the budget for a scope is significantly limited, the Minox 50mm is a bargain for quality, size, and price.

If you elect to get one, and IMO they are essential... don't fall into the trap of buying a quality spotter and a "bargain" tripod. The best spotter in the world can be almost useless if you don't have a rock solid tripod/rest with which to use it.


----------



## Boly (Sep 23, 2008)

I had someone tell me the other day he has one and loves it but it stays in the pack and he just uses the high quality binoculars instead. I've been wondering if I should just upgrade my binocs that I know I will always use and bag the spotting scope? What do you think?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

yes... you NEED a spotting scope...


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I think it is one of the most important tools a hunter can have.

Here is a pretty good article on them. 
http://www.huntaddicts.com/articles/hun ... sness.html

For hunting I think the best scope for the money is the Leupold 15-30 compact.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I pack one while scouting but during hunting a plain pair of 10x50 works just fine and a scope is one less thing I need to pack if I need to cut weight some where!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> I pack one while scouting but during hunting a plain pair of 10x50 works just fine and a scope is one less thing I need to pack if I need to cut weight some where!


+1


----------



## Boly (Sep 23, 2008)

Now that makes sense but I now need to decide how much to pay for one. I have looked at the Vortex Nomad and I think that is the model I would like unless a less expensive model would do.


----------

